# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Foute spondylodese operatie bij Nedspine

## D.J

Hallo allemaal, 2,5 jaar geleden onderging ik een spondylodese operatie. Die is echter fout gegaan, na vele wegen bewandeld te hebben kom ik geen stap verder en wil ik mijn verhaal kwijt. Dit in de hoop dat iemand zich in mijn situatie herkend en we over en weer misschien tips en trics kunnen uitwisselen. Zoals ik al zei heb ik 2,5 jaar geleden een spondylodese operatie laten doen, dit werd gedaan door dr. v.d.Wije van Nedspine kliniek te Ede. Hij was erg hoopvol nadat ik weken in een gipscorset had gelopen. Eerst was hij wekzaam in het Diaconessen ziekenhuis te Zeist maar ging samen met dr Homminga een kliniek in Ede openen en wou mij daarbij graag meenemen omdat hij me wel als een uitdaging zag. Alles klonk zo hoopvol en de klik van vertrouwen was er over duidelijk dus ik stemde met het idee in. In februari 2010 was het eindelijk zover. Hoopvol gingen m'n partner en ik naar Ede. Toen begon de ellende al vrij snel. Toen ik eenmaal bijkwam uit de O.K. had ik geen gevoel in mijn benen en vreselijk pijn in m'n rug. Dat was vrij normaal, vooral rustig plat blijven liggen en de pijn met medicatie bestrijden. Na 2 dagen werd ik weer ontslagen en werd ik met bed en al naar de auto gereden om naar huis gebracht te kunnen worden. Ik gaf aan dat ik het idee had dat het niet goed zat. Antwoord was jawel hoor deze complicatie kan erbij horen doordat er veel wondvocht in het operatie gebied zit waardoor er veel druk op de zeneuwen zit. Ga thuis maar plat en kijk het even aan. Zo gezegd zo gedaan, de arts zal het wel weten en ik ben maar een leek. Thuis had ik ondragelijk veel pijn viel er meerdere malen zelfs flauw van. Ik kon niks zelfstandig zelfs met plassen moest mn partner me bijna dragen omdat ik geen gevoel en kracht in m'n benen had. Rechts was redelijk bijgetrokken maar links was echt alsof hij dood was. Het was weekeind en de weekeindarts moest komen. Morfine werd voorgeschreven om het tot maandag uit te houden. Maandag gelijk v.d Wijer gebeld maar kat in de zak hij hield vol dat ik geduld moest hebben alles was goed op de controle foto die op de O.K. gemaakt was dus ik moest afwachten. Na 14 dagen veel gebel naar Ede en meerdere bezoeken van m'n huisarts en vele pillen later mocht ik omdat ik zo door bleef zeuren eindelijk voor een CT scan. Zo gezegd zo gedaan en wat bleek er zat een schroef fout, op de zeneuwen waardoor de gevoelloosheid en pijn duidelijk verklaard werden. Een dag later ging ik opnieuw voor OK naar Ede. Daarbij werd de schroef verwijderd en opnieuw geplaatst. Je zou denken mooi probleem opgelost. Niet dus, in eerste instantie dacht ik minder pijn te hebben maar het gevoel bleef weg in m'n been. Weer het verhaal rust en geduld. Ik mocht weer naar huis met die opdracht. We gingen en bleven hopen. Thuis bleef ik afhankelijk van m'n partner, famillie en vooral m'n bed. Ik werd gek, de muren kwamen op me af. Fysio sloeg niet goed aan en ik bleef afhankelijk. Nog steeds veel contact met Ede zowel telefonisch als erheen gaand. De auto ritten verlopen al jankend van de pijn. Inmiddels heeft mijn vriend een rolstoel verbouwd tot half ligstoel want zitten kon ik niet. Na veel gezeur van mij mocht ik naar een revalidatiecentrum. Maar ja we leven in Nederland met lange wachttijden. Een half jaar wachtijd stond ervoor. Ik dacht krijg allemaal de.........! Ik ga zelf harder aan de slag. We kochten een hometrainer en ik ben fanatiek gaan oefenen met van alles en nog wat, zelf thuis en met de fysio. Uiteindelijk kreeg ik meer kracht in mijn linker been maar hij bleef doof net of het niet van mij was. Nu 2,5 jaar later ben ik gelukkig uit m'n bed en rolstoel ik kan me redden met krukken maar blijf zwaar beperkt in mijn doen en laten. Volgen v.d Wijer zit alles goed. Op gegeven moment ben ik voor een second opinion geweest. Daar werd een nieuwe ct scan gemaakt waarop blijkt dat er 1 schroef nog steeds niet goed zit. Voor ik voor de second opinion mocht komen hadden ze m'n medische status nodig. Ik heb alles opgevraagd van vele pijnarts behandelingen die niet hielpen en natuurlijk het OK verslag uit Ede. Hier ben ik vreselijk kwaad over geweest. Hierin stond dat er 2 schroeven bij de tweede operatie zijn herplaatst omdat ze fout zaten. 1 schroef zit nu goed maar de 2e zit niet helemaal goed maar moet in deze stand maar geaccepteerd worden want verder corrigeren is niet mogelijk omdat de moertjes op zijn! BELACHELIJK verhaal!!! 
Nu zit ik nog steeds met de problemen! de second opinion arts gaf aan dat Ede een fabriek is die werkt voor zn geld en niet in het belang van de mens er zijn daar al vele fouten gemaakt die elders hersteld zijn. Maar de fouten die bij mij gemaakt zijn zijn elders niet teherstellen! De schroef die nog scheef zit kan wel verwijderd worden maar dat moet in Ede omdat andere klinieken/ziekenhuizen met andere tools werken die niet op andere tools passen. Naar Ede? Ik? nog een keer? NEE echt niet dat vertrouwen is weg daar wordt niet meer in mijn lijf gerommeld! Ik ben bang als ik dat doe dat ik dan de winst die ik nu heb gemaakt weer helemaal kwijt ben en helemaal in een rolstoel beland! Mooi niet ik ben een moeder van 3 kinderen 12-9 en 1 jaar ik beperk ze nu al vreselijk in hun doen en laten en kan vele dingen niet samen met ze doen maar als ik helemaal rolstoelgebonden wordt worden we nog meer beperkt! De jongste is een KADO waar we niet op gerekend hadden, de zwangerschap was ook erg zwaar en ook nu ze zwaarder wordt heb ik het vaak moeilijk maar ze is een schat en heeft geen extra problemen in mijn rug opgeleverd! Voor de zwangerschap ging het slecht maar het is er niet slechter op geworden! Mijn zoons helpen waar kan maar ik voel me daar schuldig onder want ik wil dat ze een onbezorgde vrije jeugd hebben! Mijn partner is mijn grote steun en toeverlaat maar ook hem beperk ik erg in zijn doen en laten! Onze doe vakanties zijn terug gevallen in de kinderen gaan hun goddelijke gang en mama zorgt voor de thee als ze thuis komen. Ik geniet wel van ze als hun genieten maar ik wil terug naar vroeger, lekker samen stoeien, bos/strandwandelingen maken en zandkastelen bouwen. De simpele dingen van het dagelijks leven samen doen! Ik hoop dat iemand mijn verhaal leest! Iemand die een soortgelijk verhaal heeft meegemaakt! Die zichzelf in mijn verhaal herkend! En dan zou het nog het mooiste zijn als die iemand wel wegen heeft beandeld die iets positiefs hebben opgeleverd! Tot op heden heb ik niet de arts kunnen vinden die mij van mijn ondragelijke rugpijn af kan helpen! Het enige dat mij wordt aangeboden is extra medicijnen en praten met een psycholoog! Medicijnen slik ik in overvloed waaronder morfine en opiaaten, het verlicht maar niet voldoende om een vrij leven te hebben. En een psycholoog, natturlijk is het fijn een keer van je af te kunnen praten maar het lost de kern van het probleem niet op! Zolang ik voor mezelf niet zeker weet dat ik uit behandeld ben kan ik mijn beperkingen en pijn ook niet leren accepteren! Dus wie oh wie kan mij helpen aan volgende stappen??????

----------


## D.J

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: Ik had al een superlang berricht geplaatst maar ben toch nog het 1 en ander vergeten!
Voor de spondylodese heb ik 3 hernia operaties gehad waardoor er 1 door dr. Homminga gedaan is. Hij werkt ook in dezelfde kliniek Nedspine te Ede. Hij heeft deze samen met dr. v.d Wijer opgezet. Voorheen zat hij in Kliniek klein Rozendael. Hier ben ik geopereerd maar binnen 2 maanden zat er weer een hernia op exact dezelfde locatie. Operatie voor niks geweest dus!
Dan heb ik nog bij mijn second opinion te horen gekregen dat met de problemen die ik had een andere behandeling ingezet had moeten worden i.pv. de spondylodese operatie. Welke behandeling dat geweest had moeten zijn heb ik doordat ik totaal overdonderd was vergeten te vragen!
Hommingha en v.d. Wijer hebben samen bij mij de ?herstel operatiie gedaan die uiteindelijk ook niet goed is gedaan! 2 artsen die zich als ooooohhhh zo goed en zorgzaam voordoen maar die mijn leven totaal verwoest hebben met hun prutspraktijk! Het liefst zou ik veel lotgenoten samen willen krijgen en kijken of we die wanpraktijk aan kunnen pakken!!! Wie oh wie wil hier aan meewerken?????

----------


## herma

Hallo,

Wat een verhaal zeg !!!

Ik ben 11 Sept. geopereerd in Brasschaat door Dr. Croese , deze heeft bij mij een herstel operatie gedaan van de spondylodese gedaan door Dr. Homminga op 30 Mei 2011 !!
2 schroeven zaten niet vast , cage is te schuin geplaatst ....
Het was de bedoeling de cage eruit te halen of doo te schuiven en een 2e erbij te plaatsen !
Dit is mislukt .....

Ook ik ben een paar keer terug geweest naarDr. Homminga ..ppffffff mevrouw , de operatie is technisch gezien geslaagd , de schroeven zitten erin , ik kan niks voor u doen ... :Mad: 
Doorgestuurd naar die slager van Rugzorg ...een ander woord heb ik er nietvoor.
Heeft mij 2 prikken gegeven ...gggrrr wilde mij niet meer terug zien .,..was ik te lastig ???
Zelf maar weer verder geshopt ...naar Rugpoli Veluwe in Velp , daar zag de arts dat de schroeven niet lekker zaten , daar ook verschillende prikken gehad ...ppfff hielpen niks , deze arts stelde neurostimulatie voor , maa heb toch Dr. Croese opgezocht.
Van een ander forum waar ik ook actief ben ( www.lotgenotenforum.nl bij rug , naam Hempie ) heb ik mensen leren kennen die ook door Croese geopereerd zijn , een Nederlandse arts met een erg streng revalidatie schema !!

Maar dat je schroeven niet te verwijderen zijn door een ander ziekenhuis is gelul...ik moest zelf bij Ned Spine informeren welk type bij mij in de rug zaten , ik heb ze van het type horizon , rechts is eruit gehaald , staan nu naast mijn bed !!

Operatie is nu ruim 6 weken geleden , ben maandag op controle geweest .
Moet nu 28 December weer terug komen , wat ik nu mag is liggen en lopen , verder niks , niks niet opbouwen zoals bij Ned Spine .
ik mag iets verder wandelen , verder niks !!!!!!!
Croese is hier erg streng in , maar heb geen negatief verhaal kunnen vinden van mensen die door hem geopereerd zijn !!!!

Dus als ik je een arts mag adviseren ....juist Croese !!!
Wordt door veel zorgverzekeraars gewoon vergoed , ik ben bij Menzis , geen probleem !!!

Ned Spine ....nee , adviseer het niemand ...er is bij mij ook van alles weggehaald wat niet had gemoeten .....tja ..zo kan ik nog ff doorgaan .
Ik kwam niet in een rolstoel terecht , maar dit was mijn 4e rug operatie 
2009 hernia operatie in Via Sana in Mill , een prima kliniek e arts , maar doen alleen hernia´s
2010 laminectomie door Homminga in Ede
2011 spondylodese
2012 revisie spondylodese


Ik ben er klaar mee , maar tja ..misschien moet ik nog een operatie via de voorkant .

Groetjes Herma

----------


## D.J

Hoi Herma,

Ik vindt het allemaal erg moeilijk! Jaren is me voorgehouden dat alle klachten tussen m'n oren zaten maar als ik zo alleen al dit forum lees zit het tussen de oren van de arts. Ik heb vaak aan mezelf getwijfeld zo van: stel ik me dan toch aan? Belachelijk achteraf. Maar ja dat is achteraf net als de verkeerde arts keus. Zelf had ik voor de spondylodese ook al 3 hernia operaties gehad waaronder 1 door Homminga die was ook binnen 3 maanden terug maar dat lag zeker niet aan hem! Zou er dan niks aan te doen zijn dat deze artsen van nedspine zoveel mensenlevens verzieken? Ik weet het niet maar hoop wel dat het samen met lotgenoten valt uit te zoeken!
Maar goed nu over jouw! Wat een verhaal ik ben blij dat jij inmiddels wel de juiste arts hebt gevonden met hoop op herstel! Ik ga kijken wat ik over hem kan vinden en of hij mij ook daadwerkelijke hoop kan bieden! Heb jij na dat gepruts nog blijvende schade? Sorry voor dit moment ga ik afsluiten het raakt me allemaal teveel! Heb er lang over gedaan voor ik me aanmelde op een forum en ben vandaag echt teveel te weten gekomen over nedspine! Bedankt voor je reactie tot dusver en succes met liggen!

----------


## herma

Geen idee of er iets aan gedaan kan worden ....

Blijvende schade ?? Geen idee , daar is het nog tekort geleden voor deze operatie weer .....

Wil je nog iets weten , suur anders maar een pb , en kijk eens op het andere forum  :Smile:

----------


## giannissofia

hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------


## giannissofia

> Geen idee of er iets aan gedaan kan worden ....
> 
> Blijvende schade ?? Geen idee , daar is het nog tekort geleden voor deze operatie weer .....
> 
> Wil je nog iets weten , suur anders maar een pb , en kijk eens op het andere forum


hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------


## giannissofia

> Geen idee of er iets aan gedaan kan worden ....
> 
> Blijvende schade ?? Geen idee , daar is het nog tekort geleden voor deze operatie weer .....
> 
> Wil je nog iets weten , suur anders maar een pb , en kijk eens op het andere forum


hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------


## herma

Ik heb je gemaild ,

Groetjes Herma

----------


## Dolores259

Hallo. Ook ik heb een spondylodese, dus mijn rug hebben ze vastgezet , en een maand later aan de voorkant. Dat was vrij heftig. Alleen hier in NL hebben ze niets meer kunnen doen, ik heb een hele tijd in de martensklinik in Nijmegen gelegen, maar helaas. Toen heb ik de tip gekregen van ,ga eens naar Duitsland . Dat heb ik dus gedaan. Alles word voor jou geregeld via zorgloket Duitsland en binnen twee weken heb je al intake en zo nodig operatie. Dat ging dus prima. Het enige probleem wat ik over heb gehouden zijn tintelingen in de tenen. Daar ben ik dus nu mee bezig om te kijken wat hieraan te doen valt. Als ik jou was zou ik daar eens naartoe gaan voor Second opinion. Je word in Duitsland helemaal begeleid door nl sprekende dames. Wil je iets meer weten,laat maar horen. Succes

----------


## Beppy61

HALLO ALLEMAAL,

Ik wordt bang van jullie berichten op dit forum, heb net vanochtend een afspraak gemaakt bij NedSpine, maar ga door jullie berichten heel erg twijfelen. Maar weet ook niet waar ik anders heen moet!!! Wat moet ik nou!!!

----------


## avroeg

Kijk eens bij het academisch ziekenhuis Antwerpen! (Monica ziekenhuis te Deurne) Super verhalen gehoord en zelf goede ervaringen met dr Mahieu.Ook mijn moeder is met succes geopereerd door hem. NL Zorgverzekeraars vergoeden bijna alles! Groet en succes. Anne

----------


## Sabien69

Hoi Dolores, wat vind jij het grote verschil met de Ned en Duitse ziekenhuizen? En kun je misschien zeggen bij welk ziekenhuis je geweest bent. Heb dan wel geen spondylodese gehad maar wel hernia operaties en uitstralingsproblemen. En ben nu in mijn ziekenhuis uitbehandeld zeggen ze. Ik hoor graag van je.

----------


## jassarina

Standaard Re: Spondyolese geopereerd in Nedspine in 2012 door dokter Homminga nu nog veel pijn!!!
Citaat Origineel gepost door jassarina
Beste lotgenoten ik ben ook geopereerd in Nedspine door Dokter Homminga in Eden en loop nog steeds met veel pijn!! nu december is het 3 jaar geleden , ook mij werd gezegd gaat allemaal over!! ik heb moeten leren lopen en zitten heel veel zenuwenpijn maar het gaat allemaal over zei dokter Homminga na dat hij mij 2 keer had gebeld voor na controle , nu ben ik 3 jaar veder en loop nog steeds elke dag met pijn!! de schroeven zitten scheef geplaatst op l4 en l5 conclusie dat de wervels daar boven nu ook dicht zitten!! dat was 3 jaar geleden ook al te zien meteen na de operatie , (wat nu nog erger is geworden) daar op werd mij gezegd door Homminga ach dan doen we daar ook nog een schroef in , nou dat doe ik dus echt niet ik heb zoveel napijn gehad ik ben echt door een hel gegaan ook al heb ik een hele hogen pijn grens , Homminga heeft mij nooit meer gebeld ja ik ben 1 keer terug geweest dan krijg je een foto en dan is het bedankt en wie weet tot ziens!! je hoeft ook niet meer terug te komen voor een na controle .... na veel fysio en pijnpoli zijn geweest waar ik gek werd van de prikken die ik heb gehad!! ik loop nu weer in het ziekenhuis in het olvg in Amsterdam ik ben vorig jaar door de MRI geweest waarop te zien was dat onder en boven het gebied waar ik ben geopereerd de wervels op elkaar zitten!!! ik moest eigenlijk geopereerd worden , maar ik was bang voor al die pijn die mij weer te wachten staat weer op bed weer niet kunnen zitten en lopen door de hevige pijn nu loop ik ook elke dag met met pijn er zijn dagen bij dan grijp ik de hele dag naar de pillen terwijl ik altijd probeer zoveel mogelijk zonder te doen maar soms gaat dat niet nachten loop ik dan op van de kramp in mijn voet en enkel en kuit en spier spasme vreselijk!!! dus nu toch maar weer op nieuw door de MRI want de pijn wordt steeds erger!! de reflex in mijn rechter enkel doet het ook niet meer de arts waar ik nu loop vroeg mij ook of ik het liefst de schroeven wou laten verwijderen , mijn antwoord was JA!!! maar wie heeft hier ervaring mee is mijn vraag aan jullie mensjes!!! ik weet het niet meer ik weet alleen dat ik veel pijn heb en er moet iets gebeuren zo kan het niet door gaan want anders gaat het eerdaags echt fout met uitval van mijn been.....ik ben een jonge oma van bijna 56 die wil genieten van mijn kleinkind kinderen en mijn mannetje ik wil dansen met mijn kleindochter en leuke dingen met haar doen met minder pijn door het leven gaan!! dan liever de pijn die ik voor mijn operatie had voor het schroefwerk was geplaatst!! maar help!! ik weet het niet meer nu maar eerst weer de Mri afwachten!!! lieve mensjes bedankt voor het lezen en ik hoop dat iemand ervaring heeft met het verwijderen van de schroeven.......Jassarina

----------


## Dolores259

> Hoi Dolores, wat vind jij het grote verschil met de Ned en Duitse ziekenhuizen? En kun je misschien zeggen bij welk ziekenhuis je geweest bent. Heb dan wel geen spondylodese gehad maar wel hernia operaties en uitstralingsproblemen. En ben nu in mijn ziekenhuis uitbehandeld zeggen ze. Ik hoor graag van je.


Hallo Sabien.sorry voor de late reactie,maar ik heb veel in het ziekenhuis gelegen met een suduraal hematoom. Antwoord. Op je vraag:in Nederland heb ik lang in maartensklinik gelegen naar uitval van beide benen .ik had dus een tijdelijke verlamming. Toen hebben ze met spuiten en leren lopen in revalidatieklinik hoensbroek de behandeling afgebroken omdat er verder niets meer aan te doen was.dus toen heb ik via via te horen gekregen om naar de helios klink in krefeld d.land te gaan.daar ben ik ook opereert .die arts zei van....dan doen wij zo en dat en je kunt weer goed lopen. Ik had mijn twijfels,maar toch laten doen. Ze hebben dus wervels verschroeft en twee case geplaatst. Alles ging prima,dat was in 2011. Nu heb ik weer last,kN niet liggen op mijn Rug,alleen op de zijkant en mijn tenen zijn niet meer voelbaar .ik moet eigenlijk terug,maar door mijn Bloeding in mijn hoofd is het niet mogelijk op moment. Kan het wel weer ga ik zeker weer terug naar Duitsland ,het specialisme is gewoon beter. Mvg.

----------


## mar68

beppie61 ik hoop dat je als nog geopereerd bent wat ik wel vind van deze 3 personen want het zijn er drie terwijl er dagelijks zeker 10 mensen bij nedspine worden geholpen er bijna geen klachten zijn ,dit is net als andere gebeurtenissen die iemand mee maakt in zijn leven wat de een wel goed vind de ander niets ,daarbij vind ik het een vreemd verhaal want er is nergens iets bekend over deze kliniek ook niet bij de gezondheids inspectie die ik heb geraadpleegt en ook niets wat er in de media is verschenen ik denk wat die meneer uit bunnik zegt over deze kliniek een beetje is opgeblazen laat hij anders maar met bewijzen komen voor dat hij zo iets neer pent .ik weet uit ervaring dat in elke kliniek/ziekenhuis fouten worden gemaakt

----------


## ahmsmits

> beppie61 ik hoop dat je als nog geopereerd bent wat ik wel vind van deze 3 personen want het zijn er drie terwijl er dagelijks zeker 10 mensen bij nedspine worden geholpen er bijna geen klachten zijn ,dit is net als andere gebeurtenissen die iemand mee maakt in zijn leven wat de een wel goed vind de ander niets ,daarbij vind ik het een vreemd verhaal want er is nergens iets bekend over deze kliniek ook niet bij de gezondheids inspectie die ik heb geraadpleegt en ook niets wat er in de media is verschenen ik denk wat die meneer uit bunnik zegt over deze kliniek een beetje is opgeblazen laat hij anders maar met bewijzen komen voor dat hij zo iets neer pent .ik weet uit ervaring dat in elke kliniek/ziekenhuis fouten worden gemaakt


nou beppie
ik zal je ook eens een verhaal vertellen dat ik die andere mensen wel zou geloven 
op 8 oktober 2015 werdt ik ook geopereerd voor een spondylodese voor L4-L5
na de operatie veel pijn en kon niet meer lopen. veel last van het linker been. na een paar weken waren de klachten nog niet verdwenen. ik heb toen het operatie verslag opgevraagd en wat bleek....
geopereerd aan L6 S1. nu denk je waarschijnlijk L6????
ja ik heb een L6 dit heb ik meerdere malen tegen dr zeilstra gezegd die de operatie heeft uitgevoerd. Tijdens het intake gesprek bij dr Zeilstra heeft hij mij verteld dat het niet uitmaakt wat ik op papier zet , dat je een L6 hebt , dit zie ik toch tijdens de voorbereiding als je op de operatie tafel ligt. Toen ik het operatie had gelezen heb ik gelijk contact opgenomen met Nedspine. dr Zeilstra is op vakantie,maar de plaatsvervangend arts dr de weijer zal mij helpen. nieuwe MRI laten maken en inderdaad op het verkeerde niveau geopereerd. na de vakantie van dr Zeilstra werd de fout hersteld. nu zijn er niet 2 wervels, maar 3 wervels vastgezet. Na deze operatie kon ik nog steeds niet lopen. Ook heb ik excuses mogen ontvangen van Nedspine Bij collega Rugzorg heb ik diverse pijnblokkade gehad maar er was overduidelijk vast komen te staan dat er bij de eerste operatie de zenuw van S1 is geraakt. is de zenuw die van je onderrug naar de voet loopt. ik heb van 8 oktober tot 22 april 24 uur per dag op bed gelegen. op 22 april heb ik een neurostimulator in het sint Maarten ziekenhuis in Nijmegen gekregen. nu kan ik weer een beetje lopen met 240 mg morfine 8 paracetamol 150 mg liyrica en 1000 mg naproxen. ik ben vanaf 22 april al 5 keer naar het sint Maarten ziekenhuis in Nijmegen geweest om te kijken of de instellingen van de neurostimulator niet veranderd konden worden. tot op heden is er maar minimale vooruit gang geboekt. telkens komt naar boven dat er een zenuw is beschadigd. ook heb ik een advocaat in de armen genomen , die heeft Nedspine aansprakelijk gesteld. De aansprakelijkheid Is niet geaccepteerd , dus ben ik naarstig op zoek naar mede lotgenoten die ook een verkeerde operatie hebben ondergaan bij Nedspine. En die zich geroepen voelen om gezamenlijk een procedure op te starten tegen Nedspine

----------


## mar68

> nou beppie
> ik zal je ook eens een verhaal vertellen dat ik die andere mensen wel zou geloven 
> op 8 oktober 2015 werdt ik ook geopereerd voor een spondylodese voor L4-L5
> na de operatie veel pijn en kon niet meer lopen. veel last van het linker been. na een paar weken waren de klachten nog niet verdwenen. ik heb toen het operatie verslag opgevraagd en wat bleek....
> geopereerd aan L6 S1. nu denk je waarschijnlijk L6????
> ja ik heb een L6 dit heb ik meerdere malen tegen dr zeilstra gezegd die de operatie heeft uitgevoerd. Tijdens het intake gesprek bij dr Zeilstra heeft hij mij verteld dat het niet uitmaakt wat ik op papier zet , dat je een L6 hebt , dit zie ik toch tijdens de voorbereiding als je op de operatie tafel ligt. Toen ik het operatie had gelezen heb ik gelijk contact opgenomen met Nedspine. dr Zeilstra is op vakantie,maar de plaatsvervangend arts dr de weijer zal mij helpen. nieuwe MRI laten maken en inderdaad op het verkeerde niveau geopereerd. na de vakantie van dr Zeilstra werd de fout hersteld. nu zijn er niet 2 wervels, maar 3 wervels vastgezet. Na deze operatie kon ik nog steeds niet lopen. Ook heb ik excuses mogen ontvangen van Nedspine Bij collega Rugzorg heb ik diverse pijnblokkade gehad maar er was overduidelijk vast komen te staan dat er bij de eerste operatie de zenuw van S1 is geraakt. is de zenuw die van je onderrug naar de voet loopt. ik heb van 8 oktober tot 22 april 24 uur per dag op bed gelegen. op 22 april heb ik een neurostimulator in het sint Maarten ziekenhuis in Nijmegen gekregen. nu kan ik weer een beetje lopen met 240 mg morfine 8 paracetamol 150 mg liyrica en 1000 mg naproxen. ik ben vanaf 22 april al 5 keer naar het sint Maarten ziekenhuis in Nijmegen geweest om te kijken of de instellingen van de neurostimulator niet veranderd konden worden. tot op heden is er maar minimale vooruit gang geboekt. telkens komt naar boven dat er een zenuw is beschadigd. ook heb ik een advocaat in de armen genomen , die heeft Nedspine aansprakelijk gesteld. De aansprakelijkheid Is niet geaccepteerd , dus ben ik naarstig op zoek naar mede lotgenoten die ook een verkeerde operatie hebben ondergaan bij Nedspine. En die zich geroepen voelen om gezamenlijk een procedure op te starten tegen Nedspine


vind ik knap dat je op 8 oktober 2015 ben geopereerd we zitten tenslotte pas in september,2015 nogmaals in elk ziekenhuis worden fouten gemaakt door heel Nederland heen is zeker niet goed te praten maar om meteen deze kliniek aan de schandpaal te nagelen vind ik onzin .mijn man is tot alle tevredenheid geopereerd na dat een aantal ziekenhuizen in Nederland hem niet wilden helpen hij moest maar met de pijn leren leven werd hem verteld .zal je doen geven als je bijna niet kan lopen van de pijn en deze mededeling krijg je.
Maar goed hij is dus in kliniek Nedspine geopereerd en het gaat uitstekend ik heb ook nog contact met mensen die ook op de zelfde dag zijn geopereerd en het gaat met alle 6 die die dag zijn geholpen heel goed.jij heb gewoon pech gehad had je ook in een ander ziekenhuis kunnen overkomen daar kan ik zelf over mee praten.

----------


## ahmsmits

sorry hoor ik bedoelde natuurlijk 2014
ik wilde mijn verhaal hier plaatsen om een oproep te doen
maar het lijkt wel of je ingehuurd bent door nedspine
er staat ook duidelijk in het verhaal dat met medeweten van afwijkende wervel kolom er toch KLAKKELOOS geopereerd wordt. en natuurlijk heb ik pech. lekker makkelijk om te schrijven op zo,n forum. en laat je man daar maar eens over praten

----------


## M beekman

Goedendag

Hoe is dit afgelopen , tegen deze artsen .

----------


## M beekman

Hallo

Hoe is het met je afgelopen 
Ik heb namelijk ook een afspraak bij Nedspine , eng al deze verhalen 
Nou ik ben in 2013 geholpen in Breda , en is niet naar wens gegaan , weer veel pijn en ik ga niet meer terug naar het amphia 
Was ook een goede orthopeed zeiden ze . Ben 1 jaar pijnvrij geweest

----------


## ahmsmits

ik ben nog steeds bezig om de aansprakelijkheid rond te krijgen. binnenkort moet ik naar een onafhankelijke specialist die de knop door gaat hakken. met de gezondheid gaat nog hetzelfde. mijn baan die ik 26 jaar heb beoefend ben ik kwijt. binnen kort moet ik naar het uwv om te kijken welke beroepen ik nog kan doen

----------

